# Smart beaver, dumb trapper



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

I am trapping a beaver pond with 3 lodges and a ton of activity. The pond is surrounded by grass and the beaver can come in and out wherver they want. I have two very well used channels set with 330's. I also have a slide wire at another well used spot. Had a miss on the foot hold a few days ago. Also had a miss on a 330, where I think a beaver tried swimming through with a branch and tripped the trap. I moved that 330 to a well used channel after that. The beaver have really just been avoiding my traps. I've been trapping the pond since last Sat and nothing to show for it. What would you do in this situation?


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Ive learned the hard way that when setting runs or channels if your trap is out of the water you will miss. Try setting right on the bottom. If you havent tried caster mound sets try those. You can also break the dam a bit and guard it with a 330 and they WILL be there to try and fix the dam.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't go busting up the dam (it is against the law). 

If there is a dam ... set the crossovers. Look for where they are cutting and concentrate on those runs and crawl outs. Look around for a prominant spot, in a high traffic area, and plant a couple castor mounds. 

Did you use castor lure at the sets where you pinched the beavs? Do all three huts have a fresh feedbed?


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

There is no fast flowing water there, so there really isn't a dam. There are three lodges. Two look active the other looks older, but there is activity around all three. The miss that I had on a 330 was near the older lodge. That miss was on a 330 that was submerged on the bottom with a dive stick in front of it. On the other two runs where I am set I tried setting the 330's both submerged and half way out of the water. I am not using any lure. At this point I think it would be best to pull the 330's and go with all foot holds and slide wires. But, I dont have enough equipment for that and I can't justify spending $100 no new supplies for a $20 beaver.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

$20 Wow must be a prime black super blanket.

Jim


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Exactly, so you see my point. Cant really justify spending a bunch of money.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Wait until the pond is frozen and use snare poles. Set at outer edges of feed piles. The farther from the lodge the better your chance of getting the adults first.If they have a fallen tree in the water they will use that as a feed pile also.

Their pelts don't reach prime until Mid Dec. anyway and snares are cheep


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Yeah I think under ice snares might be the way to go. I have never used them, so they'll be a learning curve. But I'm going to give them a try. Also probably do some spring beaver trapping for the first time this season. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Forgot to mention be careful around the the feed beds.The ice will be thinner there due to movements of the beavers. If your anywhere around Lapeer or maybe Grayling PM me and maybe I can help you out. The trapping is only part of the process.Skinning,fleshing and putting up the pelts is just as rewarding for me.


----------

